# General Tips specifically for those with upcoming surgeries



## Camielle (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Just looking for general tips thyroidectomies, Total and Partial. My surgery was moved back, then up. Today is Friday, I was supposed to have surgery on next Thursday but the surgery was moved to Monday, so I am in overdrive mode writing down the tips I found here in a notebook to take to the hospital then I remembered- Im bringing my laptop and tablet! (not sure which will be more comfy to use) So if anyone knows of a specific post that answered a specific question, please post it here to make it easier to find as not everyone thinks of the same search terms or tags. I know I'm still a newbie here, but I've been dealing with this since I was a teenager and I didn't know what to ask for on my blood tests or what the difference between T3 and T4 was until I found this forum. So thank you so much everyone!

I found these tips to be incredibly helpful through my journey recently, and I appreciate hearing them all from everyone here, but it is hard to find them most times as there are so many helpful threads to go through and it is hard not to get sidetracked reading the accounts. So a 'one stop shop' of tips for preparing and recover would greatly be appreciated!

There are post surgery neck stretches in this post by StormFinch:
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7486

It was also mentioned that button up shirts and/or Vneck shirts are by far the best choice, though a scarf isn't a bad thing to have on hand.

All over the forum its mentioned that an ice pack can be your best friend to help with the swelling.

One of the most encouraging comments I heard was from Joplin1975 who said in another thread:
'Good luck -- it'll be easier than you realize. As a good friend told me, you check, change into an ugly gown, take a nap, and wake up without a thyroid. '

My favorite (no offense to anyone else) post tt accounts of what happened as it helped me to change my outlook:
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=6354

Stripes123's account of their post TT experience
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7592


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks! A one-stop shop is always nice!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wild also say that I was given to a of books to read during recovery and I just couldn't focus enough to really read. If I had to do it over again, I would have rented a ton of movies. Light, goofy movies (maybe Disney films!) that don't require lots of concentration.

Also, while I had no trouble swallowing, I had a strange "stretchy" feeling where the largest nodules were. It didn't hurt, but it was an odd sensation. So, go ahead and stock up onset foods. You might not need them, but...

And straws...I was exceptionally thirsty after surgery and did best with straws. I bought insulation cups with straws used those like nuts after surgery.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll second joplin on all points.

I took my Nook to the hospital loaded with a new book, but like joplin mentioned didn't have the concentration for reading. Instead, I watched Netflix and played mahjong.

As far as a laptop, I thought about it, but am actually glad I didn't take it. The surgery is really kind of whirlwind. You're in and out in approximately 24 to 30 hours unless you have calcium issues, and do a lot of sleeping on day one. Also, some hospitals don't assign you a room until after post op, and that might mean nowhere to store your stuff which is what happened in my case. Unless you know your hospital's procedure is to pre-assign or have someone with you that doesn't mind looking like a pack mule, it might be a good idea to keep it to one small overnight bag. 

A U shaped travel pillow is good to have, especially if you have any kind of driving distance between the hospital and home. It's also nice for the first couple of days on the couch.

Tums Smoothies are good for warding off low calcium symptoms after you get home. To me they are the least chalky and better tasting than the other formulas.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camielle said:


> Hi Everyone! Just looking for general tips thyroidectomies, Total and Partial. My surgery was moved back, then up. Today is Friday, I was supposed to have surgery on next Thursday but the surgery was moved to Monday, so I am in overdrive mode writing down the tips I found here in a notebook to take to the hospital then I remembered- Im bringing my laptop and tablet! (not sure which will be more comfy to use) So if anyone knows of a specific post that answered a specific question, please post it here to make it easier to find as not everyone thinks of the same search terms or tags. I know I'm still a newbie here, but I've been dealing with this since I was a teenager and I didn't know what to ask for on my blood tests or what the difference between T3 and T4 was until I found this forum. So thank you so much everyone!
> 
> I found these tips to be incredibly helpful through my journey recently, and I appreciate hearing them all from everyone here, but it is hard to find them most times as there are so many helpful threads to go through and it is hard not to get sidetracked reading the accounts. So a 'one stop shop' of tips for preparing and recover would greatly be appreciated!
> 
> ...


This is very very nice. Thank you for compiling it as it no doubt will help others.

Wishing you all the very best on Monday!


----------



## Stripes123 (Jan 26, 2013)

I was SO glad I took my nice, thick, warm blanket. Hospitals get so cold.

I wish I had purchased more soft food before I had it done. Would have been good to come home to heat-em-up mashed potatoes, pudding, jello, mac n cheese, etc.

Glad I have one shower with a hand-held shower head. Helps with rinsing my hair.

Wished bought a non-stick kind of scarf to wear home...or into stores.

Big pillows to prop up with - love having these!

My cat seriously wanted to feel this crap on my neck and it was an effort to push her away because I was weak. I shouldn't have let her near my neck in the first place.

Shirts with big necks that don't come near my incision - lovin those!

The throat lozenges/spray didn't help me enough to bother with. I tried them in the hospital and am glad. Saved myself the cost of buying them.

My calcium was too low, so when I stopped to get the Vicodin and new Synthroid, I had to get those, too. And Vitamin D, since my dosage of that went up. I didn't want to burden anyone and insisted on getting all of this myself.

Lean on your family and friends. They want to help. Giving them something to do - like picking up prescriptions and vitamins - makes them feel better. And you can use the help. Let them help. 

You will be amazed how much better you will feel 12 hours post-OP than you feel right after. I wish someone had told me that it would be horrible when I woke up, but get better every hour. I was expecting, "Some soreness and a little pain." I was very thrown by how much it hurt. The I was shocked by the fact that in the morning, I could walk and talk and brush my teeth.

I have a flannel shirt with a soft, fuzzy lining from LL Bean that I have been wearing at home. It is perfect for this. I never wore it much before. It wasn't cheap and I'm finally getting some use out of it. 

Good luck. Hang in there. You'll be fine.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I practically lived on ice cream and ice pops for a couple of days after surgery. They helped so much better than lozenges for the sore throat I had from the breathing tube.

I never covered up my bandages or scar...I wear my scar with pride! I am a survivor!


----------



## Camielle (Jul 25, 2012)

It is about 3:30pm, I had surgery at 7:40 this morning, and the one thing I am wisshing for desperately, is more supportive pillows. I have a neck pillow with me, but I feel like I would be so much more comfortable with one of the pillows i used during my pregnancy, thick memory foam, curved and supportive. Bring a good pillow! (I;ll post a full account once I speak with the surgeons in another post)


----------



## Camielle (Jul 25, 2012)

While it has been noted several times that ice packs can be soothing and help with the swelling, I found that these (at least in my case) were the most comfortable.

Gel Ice packs (the kind that can go hot or cold, but had to be left out a minute to soften up a bit)
Bags of frozen corn (or peas) over a stocking so the cold can get through but not the moisture.

I also found a pill cutter to be amazingly helpful because for some reason it seemed like the vitamins I got were for people who never had an issue with their throat... ever... I clearly had issue with mine, lol.

I agree on the ice cream as well, but am now on Soup at Hands, and Chamomile tea. Yum!


----------

